# Soda stream



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

I've just borrowed soda stream source machine from work. I've pretty much tried a lot from lemon to whisky (awful don't do it) to Apple sourz (fabulous). I decided to try it with cold brew coffee.

Result: it was awful!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Hahaha yeah not quite nitro! I've tried mixing a shot of spro with sparkling water which wasn't bad, and even tonic when DFK suggested it for a laugh (I assume). That was actually quite unexpectedly interesting, in a Campari kind of way! Moral being, you never know until you try!

I met the guy who was the sole distributor of Sodastream in Germany. He runs a hotel near Bremen now, just for the hell of it, once he made his money. I say met - actually we stayed there on a bike tour and he kept is up drinking in the bar till 5am and wouldn't take a Pfennig.


----------

